# Total Newbie Chick with Questions



## AngelRN (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm a road cycling newbie about to buy my first road bike. I've been riding a Specialized mtn bike with road tires on it but ready to upgrade and I could use some advice. 

I'm trying to decide between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra vs the Trek 2.1 with Tiagra/105.
I really like the ride of the Bianchi and the swooping frame is sweet. The price is right in my range for my first RD ($1199). My question is, how different is the ride going to be with full Tiagra components vs a Tiagra/105 mix? I just don't know how much difference I would notice.

I'm currently doing 20-30 mile rides with ambitions to do 40-50 with moderate hills. I am training for a triathlon but don't plan on using my bike for frequent racing. 

Anyone have opinions about either bike/components? Anyone else riding either one of them and care to share?


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

i go the bianchi...and i always advocate spending as much as you can justify...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I like Bianchi......as for components....you can always upgrade if you like the frame. Welcome


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

I got a via narone with an ultegra build for 1200 from jensonusa.com.

I really like it. It's good for long rides. Comfy but you can still punch it when you need to.

But looking at jenson's site they might have run out of those bikes. I think they were last year's frames. But you could give them a call and ask. You never know.

Personally, I think there is a big jump from Tiagra to 105. I notice 105 is more of a set it and forget situation versus Tiagra which seems more finicky and sluggish feeling, at least in the rear derailleur department.

My two bits.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*comments...*

The Bianchi appears to be a triple only, while the Trek may be had with a 50/34 compact or triple. The Trek also comes is a WSD verison, if you need it, to fit properly. Unless you climb a lot of hills or mountains, the compact crank setup might be the better choice. With Shimano shifters, it's easier to deal with.

To insure that you enjoy your bike, invest in a good fitting. There's nothing worse than a bike that doesn't fit.


----------



## BikeGeek (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome and I wouldn't let the components necessarily be the deciding factor between the two. Buy the one that feels better and if you decide you can't live with a certain component you can always upgrade it later. The frame you're stuck with.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good advice... and also, give road racing a try before you swear yourself to triathlons.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

BikeGeek said:


> Welcome and I wouldn't let the components necessarily be the deciding factor between the two. Buy the one that feels better and if you decide you can't live with a certain component you can always upgrade it later. The frame you're stuck with.


Another thing to add is the wheelset. I don't know what is spec'd out on either bike, but a nice wheel build locally or from one of the shops like Excel or Colorado Cyclist (to name a few) can make a huge difference in ride quality. You don't need anything exotic either.

I haven't bought a complete bike in years. I stuck with a good frame and went from there. It may not work for everyone, but I upgrade just what I need at that time. I do build my own wheels which helps....and found aside from fit, the wheels made the most difference for me.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

AngelRN said:


> Okay, I'm a road cycling newbie about to buy my first road bike. I've been riding a Specialized mtn bike with road tires on it but ready to upgrade and I could use some advice.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra vs the Trek 2.1 with Tiagra/105.
> I really like the ride of the Bianchi and the swooping frame is sweet. The price is right in my range for my first RD ($1199). My question is, how different is the ride going to be with full Tiagra components vs a Tiagra/105 mix? I just don't know how much difference I would notice.
> ...


When the components are close, I'd always go with the one with the better and/or funner ride. You can always upgrade components, but you can't do anything with the frame except buy a new bike.

If you're buying from a bike shop, it's also possible they would swap components for you and give you credit for some or all of the old component. For example, you might be able to have them replace the derailler with 105 when you buy the bike for minimal cost. The last bike shop I went to would give me half credit for the old component and labor for free if I did it when I bought the bike.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

+1 for comments on fit. It is more important than component level, at any end of the market. 
After that, the feel of the bike when you test ride it, after that, component grade. 

If you ask for component swaps I'd focus on fit/comfort related things (saddle, bar width & shape, etc.) not the derailleur or shifters or wheels. 

Oh yeah, compact gearing rocks.


----------



## AngelRN (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for your quick responses everyone! After reading several reviews and taking into account all your wonderful advice, I've decided to buy the Bianchi. I think the Tiagra's will be perfect for me now and like you all said, I can upgrade if I decide to later. I'll have to see where this road biking takes me. I'm sure if I decide to race or do century rides, I'll probably upgrade 

Maybe I'll post a picture here soon. It's a real beauty!!


----------



## SCBianchista (May 27, 2008)

I have a Bianchi Reparto Corse--Celeste in color--have over 3000 miles on it now (in 1.5 yrs) it has 105 components--I know Italian bike with Shimano parts--but not all of them--anyway, I am looking to upgrade components at this point---spend what you can for good components and ABSOLUTELY get a proper professional fit--the bike shop you got it from should offer that free with purchase....Welcome to the club, Chickie! Also, I'm glad thqt you went for the triple---you will have the extra gears to help you up the hills that will soon be part of your life -----and remember---Hills Are Your Friends!!!!!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

AngelRN......you ARE getting celeste right?

Mine is a 2002 eros frame, it was the last year that they were steel, including fork and actually IS a Reparto Corse frame. The frame, fork, wheels, brakes and headset are all that is left of the factory build...she now sports a full Veloce drivetrain and brakes with nitto stem, seatpost and bars, brooks saddle and tape and pro race 2 tires. She is one of my true loves, every time I get on her I love her more.....and this after over 12,000 miles....since 2003 when I bought her NOS


----------



## AngelRN (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya know what? I love the Celeste and I was going to choose that color but the factory in Hayward ran out of that color for 2008 in the 53" frame. The other color is blue jazz and I have to say, it is SWEET!!! It's a really dark metallic blue. I didn't think I'd like it as much as the celeste and even considered waiting for the 2009 bikes but once I saw it on the bike rather than in the catalog I fell in love. 
I'm sure as time goes on I'll end up customizing it more. I already know I'll probably swap the saddle out pretty soon. I gotta break her in first!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

oh..........don't you know how hot that dark blue will get parked in the sun?....and Celeste is the fastest color Bianchi makes.....I guess you're a newbie....sheeeeesh.....

seriously....factory in Hayward?????? what you mean? Is Hayward in China?
Bianchi doesn't even show a blue... 
you SURE it isn't a knockoff......LOL
never mind...I found it........lucky girl you are.......

now get outa here and RIDE.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## AngelRN (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, I might be a newbie but I'll stand out in the crowd! I guess I'll have to find some shade to park my baby in. The Hayward factory is in California - not China


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Go with whichever bike fits the best. I have a 2006 Bianchi Eros. It's been a great bike--mostly because it fits me and rides nicely. I've put 10k miles on it in 2 years. I've upgraded things as needed/wanted, most signficantly the wheels, and I knew that I'd probably do that from the start. I had trouble finding a bike that accomodated my long arms/short legs so I went with fit first and foremost. I haven't regretted that, even though I've put a lot of money into the bike.

Welcome to road riding! Have fun with it.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

from another farely newbie biker, i contemplated bikes with the same parts tigara and 105 and i thought the 105 were that much more precise and acurate. easily wortth the extra money. i also road a bike with ultegras and found very little difference between them and the 105 (besides weight i think). if you want to look in a lower price range look for some scott bikes with 105 or even REI brand Navaro (i will get flamed for saying that) are decent. i have to say that the frame shape of bianchis are beautiful though.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

AngelRN said:


> Hey, I might be a newbie but I'll stand out in the crowd! I guess I'll have to find some shade to park my baby in. The Hayward factory is in California - not China


ok so I'm thoroughly confused......Bianchi's are now made/assembled or painted in CA?

btw....you should be riding not standing....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

btw....celeste stands out in a crowd too...............specially if she's moving......


----------



## AngelRN (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, when I referred to the Bianchi factory in Hayward, I should have said the distributer. Bianchi U.S.A. is in Hayward, CA. They ran out of celeste in the Via Narone 7 53" for 2008 bikes. There is some celeste details on my bike and I'll probably end up playing that up a bit - celeste saddle, grip tape, etc. It is a pretty color.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

AngelRN said:


> Okay, when I referred to the Bianchi factory in Hayward, I should have said the distributer. Bianchi U.S.A. is in Hayward, CA. They ran out of celeste in the Via Narone 7 53" for 2008 bikes. There is some celeste details on my bike and I'll probably end up playing that up a bit - celeste saddle, grip tape, etc. It is a pretty color.


Hon, I was teasing......I ride celeste.........my little girl picked the color (14 at the time) I was not crazy about it.....BUT it has grown on me...if it is CELESTE....it IS a bianchi......

I have a Celeste saddle around here somewhere if you want it......Celeste bar-tape is available and tires...and hoods....

Saddles are a "personal" preference..I opt for a 3 pound brooks because I can ride 60 miles without as much as standing up......color is just icing on the cake....to be honest..I scrape the icing off and throw it away .......................on cake.

since you are new here..PLEASE recognize that some of us can be sarcastic......imagine that...............

I have a dark metallic blue bike, a celeste bike, a red bike , a gray bike.......................
My bianchi is my true love......and it has nothing to do with color...............


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

AngelRN said:


> Okay, I'm a road cycling newbie about to buy my first road bike. I've been riding a Specialized mtn bike with road tires on it but ready to upgrade and I could use some advice.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra vs the Trek 2.1 with Tiagra/105.
> I really like the ride of the Bianchi and the swooping frame is sweet. The price is right in my range for my first RD ($1199). My question is, how different is the ride going to be with full Tiagra components vs a Tiagra/105 mix? I just don't know how much difference I would notice.
> ...


Buy a Felt. They are pretty inexpensive...and are good bikes. "Touch of gray's" bike is kind of....not that great looking. ; ).


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Kawboy8 said:


> Buy a Felt. They are pretty inexpensive...and are good bikes. "Touch of gray's" bike is kind of....not that great looking. ; ).


I hope that's a typo.....

Because if you jumped in to a 3 week old thread to toss insults.....

As for whether it is good looking or not....gee....don't you mean YOU don't like the way it looks?....seems kinda subjective to me.


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Angel,
Just curious what bike you ended up with. Did you get it?  



AngelRN said:


> Okay, I'm a road cycling newbie about to buy my first road bike. I've been riding a Specialized mtn bike with road tires on it but ready to upgrade and I could use some advice.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Tiagra vs the Trek 2.1 with Tiagra/105.
> I really like the ride of the Bianchi and the swooping frame is sweet. The price is right in my range for my first RD ($1199). My question is, how different is the ride going to be with full Tiagra components vs a Tiagra/105 mix? I just don't know how much difference I would notice.
> ...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> I hope that's a typo.....
> 
> Because if you jumped in to a 3 week old thread to toss insults.....
> 
> As for whether it is good looking or not....gee....don't you mean YOU don't like the way it looks?....seems kinda subjective to me.


There. All better now.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> There. All better now.


can you do that?.......LOL....thanks hon.......I may be a lot of things but a touch of gay ain't one of them.....(I got a bunch of good friends who are WAY more than a touch....though....LOL)


----------

